# Emerald dove/pigeon baby found



## jenkh (May 26, 2008)

Hi, Found an emerald dove baby. Adults tend to stay high up in trees and are very shy. I am feeding it KayT baby pigeon food. The last time I picked up a baby (same breed), it died after a feeding and I noticed that its crop was quite hard.

Certainly do not want the same to happen to this bird. Should I be making any modifications and are emerald doves different? I notice from the local nature society website that they eat figs, berries and some grubs/insects.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Out of my league, to put it mildly, but from a little web study and my encyclopaedia of pigeons and doves, it would appear that it mainly eats fallen seeds and - as you say - berries. Guess the figs must be tiny, unless it refers to the seeds of the fig.

Maybe the Kaytee needs to be a little thinner consistency. How much how often depends on whether it is a real tiny baby or becoming well feathered? This shows a baby and a 10 day old dove (same bird, alternate name)

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/SeedSpecies/Green-wingedDove.htm

The doves and pigeons we get need feeding when the crop is about empty, and the full crop should be kind of squidgy like a plump bean bag.

These doves fledge in about two weeks, so I'd guess they'd be normally pecking for seeds a little before that.

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Emerald Doves but I would suggest that you try making the formula thinner. I mix the exact with warm water then wait a minute or two and add water to the thickness I want.
Keep the bird warm. If a baby is cold, they can't process the food in the crop and so the food just stays there and can make the baby very ill.
Never, ever add new food to old food. So, wait until the crop empties before feeding again.
Always discard unused formula.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jenkh and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I don't think any of us here really have any first hand knowledge to impart regarding an Emerald Dove. I'm reasonably sure that thin Kaytee Exact will be OK for a short while, but I suspect that it is not really the right diet for the youngster. There is a very good list on Yahoogroups called doves-pigeons. There are many people there who are experienced with the more rare/exotic species of doves. I would strongly suggest that you join there and seek their advice.

Terry


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Emerald doves are frugivorous (fruit-eaters) they do eat some seed and grains but these are not the mainstay of their dietary requirements, you may need to supplement the kaytee formula with some fresh figs and berries- like blueberries, mulberries or anything similar that you can get from your local market (mashed up or mixed in a blender) fresh is best but frozen and/or jars of baby fruit may be ok too. Mix some of the blended fruit in with the kaytee. I have not had experience with raising baby emeralds, only adults, so the only dietary info I have is for adults, however I think for a 1 week or older squab the above should be okay. I will see if I can find more reliable dietary info/formulas etc for you. Where are you located BTW?


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is an Australian site with some diet/feeding info:
http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/nature_co...carers_kit/birds/raising_juvenile_birds/#gen8


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> There is a very good list on Yahoogroups called doves-pigeons. There are many people there who are experienced with the more rare/exotic species of doves. I would strongly suggest that you join there and seek their advice.


Hi Jenkh -- Thanks for helping this little guy/girl 

I second Terry advice. Here's the link to the Doves-Pigeons group on Yahoo -- http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/doves-pigeons/

There's also a Rare Variety Pigeon Society group on Yahoo that may be able to help -- http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/rarevarietypigeonsociety/

Good luck & please keep us posted!


----------



## jenkh (May 26, 2008)

Hello everyone and thank you for taking the time to respond. You are all so helpful!

The bird is doing ok for now and can perch and flap around the cage. I would say it is most likely more than 10 days old and about the size of a regular chicken egg when it is all fluffed up.

I have offered it bananas and papaya but it will not feed on its own. How can I entice it to eat independently? 

Since it can fly, would it be ok to let it go? It can certainly make it to the nearest tree but I am afraid that it will be attacked by squirrels and cats.

Appreciate your advice.

ps: I am in Singapore


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's good news about the dove. You need to keep him until you know he can eat on his own. 
Can he drink on his own yet? Do you have other Emerald Doves in your yard ?


----------



## jenkh (May 26, 2008)

Very sad. baby bird took a turn for the worse last night and died this morning. It was very weak. I don't think that Kaytee birdfood is right diet for Emerald doves. It should probably be more fruit based rather than seed based.

In any case, thank you all for being so caring and giving with your time and knowledge. You have been a great source of comfort and support.... and if you believe in karma, good things will come to you!

Pls continue being an advocate for the birds!

jen


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your youngster. You have a good heart and you gave that little dove a chance at life and that's no small thing.


----------

